# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Духовный учитель майавади

## Alex

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, чтобы мы искали прибежище у стоп духовного учителя, осознавшей себя души, если даже он является имперсоналистом. Можно предположить, что вряд ли такой учитель сможет развить любовь к Богу в ученике, разве любовь к Богу как к Брахману. Тем не менее Прабхупада советовал принимать такого учителя. Как это можно объяснить?

----------


## Мария

Алекс, я не со ссылкой на веды, а вообще..
есть такое мнение -ученик заслуживает своего учителя. даже в некотором случае -лжеучителя, если он в прошлой жизни занимался распространением ложного учения. 
имперсонализм --это ведь тоже ступень на пути эволюции души..

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Alex, интересно, можно контекст привести?

----------


## Alex

Андрей Афанасьевич, не могу, к сожалению. точно не вспомню, в какой песне ШБ я прочёл это.
Мария, а духовный учитель майавади действительно считается лжеучителем? просто Брахман - один из аспектов Абсолютной Истины, а где есть Абсолютная истина - какая ложь?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

вот это место: 
5.5.2. встать на путь освобождения из материального плена можно, только служа великим душам, достигшим духовного совершенства.
к ним относятся имперсоналисты и преданные господа. Tот, кто желает общаться с самим богом, равно как и тот, кто хочет слиться с его бытием, должны служить махатмам. если человек не желает служить им и общается с теми, кто привязан к женщинам и сексу, перед ним открывается прямая дорога в ад. великие души ко всем относятся одинаково. они всегда уравновешенны, умиротворены и целиком отдают себя преданному служению. они свободны от гнева и заботятся о благе каждого. они никогда не совершают дурных поступков. Tаких людей называют махатмами.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: получив человеческое тело, душа оказывается на перепутье: один путь ведет к освобождению, другой - в адские миры. в этом стихе господь ришабхадева описывает оба этих пути. идущий путем освобождения общается с махатмами, а тот, кто избрал путь рабства, общается с людьми, привязанными к женщинам и чувственным наслаждениям. Mахатмы делятся на две категории: имперсоналистов и преданных. хотя конечные цели у них разные, методы, с помощью которых они достигают освобождения, схожи. как имперсоналисты, так и преданные хотят обрести вечное счастье. первые ищут его в безличном брахмане, а вторые - в общении с верховной личностью бога. именно об этом счастье (брахма-саукхйам) говорилось в предыдущем стихе. брахман значит <духовное> или <вечное>. и преданные, и имперсоналисты стремятся к вечной, исполненной блаженства жизни, а чтобы достичь этой цели, нужно стать совершенным. в этой связи <чайтанья-чаритамрита> (mадхья, 22.87) дает следующий совет:
 асат-санга-тйага, - эи ваишнава-ачара
`стри-санги' - эка асадху, `кршнабхакта' ара
 чтобы не попасть в сети гун материальной природы, необходимо избегать общения с асат, материалистичными людьми. есть два типа материалистов: одни из них привязаны к женщинам и чувственным удовольствиям, а другие просто не преданы господу. итак, нужно общаться с махатмами и избегать общения с распутниками и непреданными.
___________________________




> можно предположить, что вряд ли такой учитель сможет развить любовь к богу в ученике, разве любовь к богу как к брахману.


с одной (абсолютной) стороны оно-то конечно так, но с другой... Знаете, давайте опустимся на землю: какая там у нас "любовь к Богу". Мы на уровне ручи? асакти? или хотя бы в ништхе? Неужто для нас уже неактуален, неинтересен опыт человека (кто бы он ни был), уже более-менее преодолевшего (как пишет ШП в комментарии) анартхи? 

Вот, понравилось как написал недавно один человек:
"...скажу честно я принадлежу к школе гаудия-вайшнавов, но адвайта-веданта шри шанкарачарьи для меня как произведение искусства, постоянно является источником вдохновения. может быть это странно, но как есть."
вот это я понимаю - вайшнав. Во всем способен наблюдать Кришну и всегда пребывает *в настроении ученика, готов поучиться у любого*.

----------


## Alex

Согласен с вами. Мне тоже понравилось, как он написал) На самом деле у меня похожая ситуация)

----------


## Мария

> Андрей Афанасьевич, не могу, к сожалению. точно не вспомню, в какой песне ШБ я прочёл это.
> Мария, а духовный учитель майавади действительно считается лжеучителем? просто Брахман - один из аспектов Абсолютной Истины, а где есть Абсолютная истина - какая ложь?


боюсь навлечь на свою голову гнев преданных, но -не думаю. 
лжеучитель, это, скорее, что-то типа рейки, экстрасенсорики и тому подобным практикам для улучшения судьбы и здоровья человека.

----------


## Мария

еще -я где-то читала (не помню источник), что буддизм Богом был дан для того, чтобы привлечь атеистов. то есть, как промежуточный этап между полным язычником-безбожником и преданным или просто верным Богу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, чтобы мы искали прибежище у стоп духовного учителя, осознавшей себя души, если даже он является имперсоналистом. Можно предположить, что вряд ли такой учитель сможет развить любовь к Богу в ученике, разве любовь к Богу как к Брахману. Тем не менее Прабхупада советовал принимать такого учителя. Как это можно объяснить?


Чтобы обрести сознание Кришны нужно принять прибежище у духовного учителя-вайшнава.  Даже если в каком-то контексте и упоминаются имперсоналисты, но в целом подлинным духовным учителем в Вайшнавской традиции считается только человек постигший науку о Кришне. Однако, нужно понять, что учиться можно у самых разных людей, но в том, что касается сознания Кришны, этому может научить только человек, сам обладающий сознанием Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада: "Кто такой гуру?"

Кто такой гуру? 	 	 
При слове «гуру» в нашем воображении возникает некий карикатурный образ: эксцентричного вида старик с длинной курчавой бородой и ниспадающими одеждами, размышляющий о далеких, эзотерических истинах. Или же мы представляем себе мошенника мирового масштаба, наживающегося на духовной доверчивости юных искателей истины. Кто же такой гуру на самом деле? Что он знает такого, чего не знаем мы? Как он может просветить нас? В лекции, прочитанной в 1973 году в Англии, Шрила Прабхупада проливает свет на некоторые из этих вопросов. 

  ом аджнана-тимирандхасйа
джнананджана-шалакайа
 чакшур унмилитам йена
тасмаи шри-гураве намах

 «Я был рожден во тьме невежества, и мой гуру, мой духовный учитель, открыл мне глаза, рассеяв тьму факелом знания. Я в почтении склоняюсь перед ним».

 Слово аджнана означает «невежество» или «тьма». Если в этой комнате вдруг погаснут все лампы, мы не сможем определить, где сидим мы, а где - другие. Все смешается. Аналогично этому, все мы находимся во тьме этого материального мира, мира тамаса. Тамас, или тимира, означает «тьма». Этот материальный мир темен, поэтому для его освещения необходим свет солнца или луны. Однако есть другой мир, духовный, который находится за пределами этой тьмы. Шри Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.6) так описывает этот мир:

 на тад бхасайате сурйо
на шашанко на паваках
 йад гатва на нивартанте
тад дхама парамам мама

 «Эта Моя высшая обитель не освещена ни солнцем, ни луной, ни огнем, ни электрическим светом. Тот, кто однажды достиг ее, больше не возвращается в материальный мир».

 Обязанность гуру - вывести своих учеников из тьмы на свет. Сейчас все страдают из-за своего невежества, подобно человеку, который из-за своего невежества подхватывает инфекционное заболевание. Тот, кто не знаком с правилами гигиены, не знает, от чего может заразиться. Так по своему невежеству мы чем-то заражаемся и страдаем от болезни. Преступник может сказать: «Я не знал этого закона», - но, если он совершил преступление, это не будет принято во внимание. Невежество - не оправдание. По аналогии с этим, ребенок, не зная, что огонь обжигает, может коснуться его. Огонь не рассуждает: «Это ребенок, и он не знает, что я могу обжечь». Нет, это не может служить оправданием. Как есть законы государства, так есть и строгие законы природы, которые действуют независимо от того, знаем мы их или нет. Если по своему невежеству мы совершим неверный поступок, мы будем вынуждены страдать. Таков закон. Будь он законом государства или законом природы, нарушая его, мы рискуем пострадать.

 Обязанность гуру - заботиться о том, чтобы ни один человек в этом материальном мире не страдал. Никто не может утверждать, что не страдает. Это невозможно. В этом материальном мире есть три вида страданий: адхьятмика, адхибхаутика и адхидайвика: страдания, доставляемые материальным телом и умом, другими живыми существами и силами природы. Мы можем испытывать душевные муки или страдать из-за других живых существ: муравьев, комаров или мух, или какая-либо высшая сила причинит нам страдания. Может не быть дождя, или случится наводнение. Может быть слишком жарко или слишком холодно. Природа является для нас источником бесчисленных страданий. Итак, в материальном мире существуют три типа страданий, и каждый испытывает один из них, два или все три. Никто не может сказать, что полностью свободен от страданий.

 Можно спросить: почему живое существо страдает? Ответ таков: из-за своего невежества. Но оно само никогда не думает: «Я совершаю ошибки, веду греховную жизнь и потому страдаю». Поэтому первая обязанность гуру - избавить своего ученика от этого невежества. Мы посылаем своих детей в школу, чтобы уберечь их от страданий. Мы боимся, что если наши дети не получат образования, то впоследствии будут страдать. Гуру видит, что страдания возникают из-за невежества, которое подобно тьме. Что может спасти человека, находящегося во тьме? Свет. Гуру берет факел знания и дает его погруженному во тьму живому существу. Это знание избавляет его от страданий во тьме невежества.

 Может возникнуть вопрос: действительно ли необходим гуру? Веды отвечают на него утвердительно:

 тад-виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет
 самит-паних шротрийам брахма-ништхам

 Мундака-упанишад, 1.2.12

 Они обязывают нас искать гуру, а точнее говоря, утверждают, что нужно искать вполне определенного гуру, а не просто какого-то гуру. Гуру один, так как принадлежит к цепи ученической преемственности. Сегодня мы учим тому же, чему пять тысяч лет назад учили Вьясадева и Кришна. Между этими двумя учениями нет разницы. Сотни и тысячи ачарьев приходили и уходили, но послание оставалось неизменным. Не может быть двух истинных гуру, так как то, что говорит истинный гуру, не отличается от того, что говорили его предшественники. Некоторые духовные учители говорят: «На мой взгляд вы должны делать то-то», - но это не гуру. Такие, с позволения сказать, гуру - просто негодяи. У истинного гуру только одно мнение, и оно всегда совпадает с мнением Кришны, Вьясадевы, Нарады, Арджуны, Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Госвами. Пять тысяч лет назад Господь Шри Кришна поведал «Бхагавад-гиту», а Вьясадева записал ее. Шрила Вьясадева не говорил: «Это мое мнение». Нет, он писал: шри бхагаван увача, - что означает: «Верховный Господь сказал». Все, что записал Вьясадева, сначало было сказано Верховной Личностью Бога. Шрила Вьясадева не излагал своего собственного мнения.

 Следовательно, Шрила Вьясадева является гуру. Он не искажает слов Кришны, а передает их в точности, как они были сказаны. Если мы посылаем телеграмму, разносчик телеграмм не имеет права вносить в нее исправления, редактировать ее и добавлять что-либо от себя. Он просто вручает ее. Так же поступает и гуру. Люди могут быть разными, но послание остается прежним, поэтому говорится, что гуру один.

 Мы видим, что все учители, стоящие в цепи ученической преемственности, повторяют одно и то же. Шри Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.34):

 ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
 мам эваишйаси йуктваивам
атманам мат-парайанах

 «Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, падай передо Мной ниц и поклоняйся Мне. Полностью сосредоточенный на Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне». Это наставление повторяли все ачарьи, в том числе Рамануджачарья, Мадхвачарья и Чайтанья Махапрабху. То же послание передавали и шестеро Госвами, а мы просто следуем по их стопам. Нет никакой разницы в том, чему учат истинные гуру. Мы не интерпретируем слов Кришны, говоря: «По-моему, под полем битвы Курукшетра подразумевается тело человека». Такие интерпретации дают мошенники. В мире много гуру-мошенников, высказывающих собственное мнение, но мы можем вывести на чистую воду любого из них. Гуру-мошенник может сказать: «Я - Бог» или «Все мы - Бог». Допустим, но сначала нужно определить по словарю, что означает слово «Бог». Как правило, мы узнаем из словаря, что Бог - это Верховное Существо. Поэтому мы можем спросить такого гуру: «Вы - Верховное Существо?» Если он не в состоянии понять этого, то мы должны объяснить ему значение слова «верховный». Любой словарь сообщит нам, что слово «верховный» указывает на высшую власть. И тогда мы можем спросить: «Вы олицетворяете собой высшую власть?» Гуру-мошенник не сможет ответить на этот вопрос, хоть и провозглашает себя Богом. Бог - Верховное Существо и высшая власть. Никто не равен Ему, и никто не превосходит Его. И тем не менее сейчас много гуру-богов и негодяев, объявляющих себя Всевышним. Эти негодяи не в состоянии помочь нам вырваться из тьмы материального бытия. Они не могут осветить тьму, в которой мы находимся, факелом духовного знания.

 Истинный гуру просто передает то, что высший гуру, Бог, говорит в подлинном священном писании. Гуру не может изменять послание, передаваемое по цепи ученической преемственности.

 Нужно понять, что Абсолютную Истину невозможно обнаружить с помощью исследований. Сам Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: «Мой Гуру Махараджа, Мой духовный учитель, считал Меня большим глупцом». Тот, кто всегда считает себя большим глупцом по сравнению со своим гуру, сам является гуру. Но тот, кто говорит: «Я такой совершенный, что могу говорить лучше моего гуру«, - просто негодяй. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.2) Шри Кришна говорит:

 эвам парампара-праптам
имам раджаршайо видух
 са каленеха махата
його наштах парантапа 

 «Так эта великая наука передавалась по цепи духовных учителей, и ее постигали праведные цари. Но с течением времени цепь учителей прервалась, и это знание в его первозданном виде было утрачено».

 Принятие гуру - не дань моде. Тому, кто серьезно хочет понять, что такое духовная жизнь, гуру необходим. Нужно осознать необходимость гуру, так как только очень серьезный человек может постичь духовную жизнь, Бога, правильный образ действий и свои взаимоотношения с Богом. Если мы действительно хотим понять это, то нам нужен гуру. Не следует идти к гуру просто потому, что в данный момент гуру в моде. Нужно предаться ему, так как без этого ничему нельзя научиться. Если мы идем к гуру только затем, чтобы бросить ему вызов, мы ничему у него не научимся. Мы должны принять гуру так, как Арджуна принял своего гуру, Самого Шри Кришну:

 карпанйа-дошопахата-свабхавах
приччхами твам дхарма-саммудха-четах
 йач чхрейах сйан нишчитам брухи тан ме
шишйас те 'хам шадхи мам твам прапаннам

 «Я больше не знаю, в чем состоит мой долг, и постыдная слабость скупца лишила меня самообладания. Поэтому прошу, скажи прямо, что лучше для меня. Отныне я Твой ученик и душа, предавшаяся Тебе, - наставляй же меня» (Б.-г., 2.7).

 Так нужно принимать гуру. Гуру - это представитель Кришны, представитель предшествующих ачарьев. Кришна говорит, что все ачарьи - Его представители. Поэтому гуру следует оказывать такое же почтение, какое вы оказывали бы Богу. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур в своих молитвах, обращенных к духовному учителю, говорит: йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах - «По милости духовного учителя человек получает благословение Кришны». Таким образом, предаваясь истинному гуру, мы предаемся Богу. Бог принимает нашу преданность гуру. В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66) Кришна учит:

 сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
 ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшаишйами ма шучах

 «Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего». Кто-то может возразить: «Где Он, Кришна? Я предамся Ему». Но нет, согласно нашему методу, мы сначала предаемся представителю Кришны и только затем Кришне. Поэтому говорится: сакшад-дхаритвена самаста-шастраих - «Гуру практически равен Богу». Оказывая почтение гуру, мы оказываем почтение Богу. Поскольку мы пытаемся стать сознающими Бога, нам необходимо научиться оказывать почтение Богу через Его представителя. Во всех шастрах говорится, что гуру практически равен Богу, но гуру никогда не говорит: «Я - Бог». Долг ученика - почитать гуру как Бога, но гуру никогда не думает: «Мои ученики почитают меня наравне с Богом, значит, я стал Богом». Стоит ему так подумать, как он становится не Богом, а догом. Поэтому Вишванатха Чакраварти говорит: кинту прабхор йах прийа эва тасйа. Гуру является самым доверенным слугой Бога, его почитают наравне с Богом. Бог -  всегда Бог, гуру - всегда гуру. С точки зрения этикета, Бог -  это тот, кому поклоняются, а гуру - это поклоняющийся Бог (севака-бхагаван). Поэтому гуру называют прабхупадой. Слово прабху означает «Господь», а пада - «положение». Таким образом, прабхупада означает «тот, кто занимает положение Господа». Это то же самое, что и сакшад-дхаритвена самаста-шастраих.

 Гуру необходим нам только в том случае, если мы действительно серьезно относимся к познанию науки о Боге. Не стоит пытаться принимать гуру, отдавая дань моде. Речь того, кто принял гуру, разумна. Он никогда не говорит вздор. Это признак человека, принявшего истинного гуру. Безусловно, мы должны почтительно относиться к духовному учителю, но следует помнить и о том, что мы должны исполнять его указания. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.34) Сам Шри Кришна говорит нам, как нужно искать гуру и обращаться к нему:

 тад виддхи пранипатена
парипрашнена севайа
 упадекшйанти те джнанам
джнанинас таттва-даршинах

 «Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину». Прежде всего необходимо предаться. Мы должны найти возвышенного человека и добровольно покориться ему. Шастры предписывают: прежде чем принять гуру, необходимо очень хорошо узнать его, чтобы понять, сможем ли мы предаться ему. Не следует спешить и принимать гуру из фанатизма. Это очень опасно. Гуру тоже должен изучить человека, который хочет стать учеником, чтобы определить, годится ли он для этого. Так устанавливаются отношения между гуру и учеником. Для этого есть все необходимое, но мы должны отнестись к этому очень серьезно. Тогда нас можно будет научить, как стать настоящим учеником. Сначала нужно найти настоящего гуру, установить с ним взаимоотношения и действовать соответствующим образом. Тогда наша жизнь увенчается успехом, так как гуру может просветить искреннего, но находящегося во тьме ученика.

 Каждый рождается глупцом и негодяем. Если бы мы рождались учеными, то зачем нам нужно было бы ходить в школу? Если мы не углубляем свои познания, мы ничем не лучше животных. Животное может утверждать, что ему не нужны книги и что оно само стало гуру, но как можно обрести знание, не изучив авторитетные книги по науке и философии? Гуру-мошенники пытаются уклониться от этого. Нужно понять, что все мы рождаемся глупцами и негодяями и нуждаемся в образовании. Чтобы сделать свою жизнь совершенной, нужно получить знание. Если мы не стремимся к совершенству, то терпим поражение. В чем? В своей борьбе за существование. Мы пытаемся обрести лучшую жизнь, достичь более высокого положения и ради этого упорно боремся. Но мы не знаем, что же на самом деле является более высоким положением.

 Какое бы положение мы ни занимали в этом материальном мире, нам придется его оставить. Мы можем занимать хорошее положение или плохое, но в любом случае не сможем навсегда остаться здесь. Можно заработать миллионы долларов и думать: «Теперь у меня хорошее положение», но достаточно какой-нибудь холеры или даже легкой дизентерии, и нашему положению придет конец. Если банк разоряется, мы тоже лишаемся своего положения. На самом деле в этом материальном мире не может быть хорошего положения. Это фарс. Те, кто пытается достичь лучшего положения в материальном мире, в конце концов терпят поражение, поскольку здесь его не может быть. Хорошее положение описывается в «Бхагавад-гите» (14.26):

 мам ча йо 'вйабхичарена
бхакти-йогена севате
 са гунан саматитйаитан
брахма-бхуйайа калпате

 «Тот, кто занят духовной деятельностью, чистым преданным служением, сразу поднимается над гунами материальной природы и достигает духовного уровня».

 Есть ли такая наука, с помощью которой можно обрести бессмертие? Да, мы можем стать бессмертными, но не в материальном смысле. Этому не учат в так называемых университетах. Знание, с помощью которого можно стать бессмертными, содержится в ведических писаниях. Это бессмертие и есть наше лучшее положение: нет ни рождений, ни смерти, ни старости, ни болезней. Таким образом, гуру берет на себя очень большую ответственность. Он должен вести своего ученика и дать ему возможность стать достойным кандидатом, чтобы занять совершенное положение, то есть достичь бессмертия. Гуру должен быть способен привести своего ученика домой, к Богу.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> в
> Вот, понравилось как написал недавно один человек:
> "...скажу честно я принадлежу к школе гаудия-вайшнавов, но адвайта-веданта шри шанкарачарьи для меня как произведение искусства, постоянно является источником вдохновения. может быть это странно, но как есть."
> вот это я понимаю - вайшнав. Во всем способен наблюдать Кришну и всегда пребывает *в настроении ученика, готов поучиться у любого*.


А Господь Шри Чайтанья предупреждал вайшнавов не изучать произведения Шанкары,т.к есть большая возможность заразиться этой оскорбительной философией.

----------


## vijitatma das

Вайшнавам до определенного момента по пути с Шанкарой, но потом наши пути расходятся  :smilies:  Вайшнавские ачарьи, составляя комментарии на Веданта-сутру, тоже вовсю использовали аргументы, разработанные Шанкарой (против буддистов и т.п.), но, когда заходила речь о Боге... Вот тут да...
Нет, конечно, можно чему-то научиться у маявади - аскетизму, склонности к изучению философии... Но зачем? Разве нет у нас достойных учителей среди вайшнавов?

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Вайшнавам до определенного момента по пути с Шанкарой, но потом наши пути расходятся  ....... но, когда заходила речь о Боге... Вот тут да...


Я бы сказал, что нам по пути в аспекте "брахмана". Понимание всего того, что соответствует уровню "брахмАна" у нас тождественное. Но вот что касается всего того, что относится к пониманию аспектов "Параматмы" и Бхагавана", то тут у нас нет тождества взглядов с ними.



> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, чтобы мы искали прибежище у стоп духовного учителя, осознавшей себя души, если даже он является имперсоналистом. Можно предположить, что вряд ли такой учитель сможет развить любовь к Богу в ученике, разве любовь к Богу как к Брахману. Тем не менее Прабхупада советовал принимать такого учителя. Как это можно объяснить?


Достичь совершенства и развить любовь к Богу - это не [совсем] одно и тоже. Шрила Прабхупада не призывает нас обращаться к имперсоналистам, чтобы развить любовь к Богу. Достичь совершенства - это прекратить отождествлять себя с материей и прекратить материальное бытие таким образом. Это - совершенство. На уровне "совершенства" есть много других уровней, но они имеют духовную природу совершенства, каждый уровень. Каждый уровень совершенен, так как не материален.  За совершенством можно обращаться к любому, кто не привязан к женщинам, богатству, власти и т.д. Но чтобы развить любовь к Богу, высшую форму совершенства, необходимо обращаться к вайшнавам. А с учетом специфики Кали-юги, только к ним и стоит обращаться. Нет иного пути, нет иного пути, нет иного пути  :smilies:   :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Господь Ришабхадева дает совет своим сыновьям (Шримад Бхагаватам 5.5.10-13):


хамсе гурау майи бхактйанувритйа
витришнайа двандва-титикшайа ча
сарватра джантор вйасанавагатйа
джиджнасайа тапасеха-нивриттйа

мат-кармабхир мат-катхайа ча нитйам
мад-дева-сангад гуна-киртанан ме
нирваира-самйопашамена путра
джихасайа деха-гехатма-буддхех

адхйатма-йогена вивикта-севайа
пранендрийатмабхиджайена садхрйак
сач-чхраддхайа брахмачарйена шашвад
асампрамадена йамена вачам

сарватра мад-бхава-вичакшанена
джнанена виджнана-вираджитена
йогена дхритй-удйама-саттва-йукто
лингам вйапохет кушало 'хам-акхйам

хамсе — тому, кто является парамахамсой, то есть достиг духовного совершенства; гурау — духовному учителю; майи — Мне, Верховной Личности; бхактйа — преданным служением; анувритйа — следованием; витришнайа — отсутствием влечения к чувственным наслаждениям; двандва — к проявлениям двойственности материального мира; титикшайа — терпеливым отношением; ча — также; сарватра — везде; джантох — живого существа; вйасана — жалкого состояния; авагатйа — пониманием; джиджнасайа — желанием вопрошать об истине; тапаса — подвижничеством; иха-нивриттйа — отказом от стремления к чувственным наслаждениям; мат-кармабхих — трудом во имя Меня; мат-катхайа — повествованиями обо Мне; ча — также; нитйам — всегда; мат-дева-сангат — общением с Моими преданными; гуна-киртанат ме — воспеванием Моих трансцендентных качеств; нирваира — отсутствием враждебности к кому бы то ни было; самйа — и пониманием того, что все существа духовно равны; упашамена — победой над гневом, скорбью и т.д.; путрах — о сыновья; джихасайа — стремлением отказаться; деха — с телом; геха — с домом; атма-буддхех — от отождествления себя; адхйатма-йогена — изучением богооткровенных писаний; вивикта-севайа — жизнью в уединенном месте; прана — жизненного воздуха; индрийа — чувств; атма — ума; абхиджайена — подчинением себе; садхрйак — вместе; сат-шраддхайа — укреплением веры в священные писания; брахмачарйена — целомудрием; шашват — всегда; асампрамадена — отсутствием заблуждений; йамена — обузданием; вачам — речи; сарватра — везде; мат-бхава — мыслей обо Мне; вичакшанена — соблюдением; джнанена — обретением знания; виджнана — знанием, примененным в жизни; вираджитена — озарением; йогена — практикой бхакти-йоги; дхрити — терпением; удйама — энтузиазмом; саттва — благоразумием; йуктах — наделенный; лингам — причину материального рабства; вйапохет — устранит; кушалах — благополучный; ахам-акхйам — ложное эго (отождествление себя с материей).

Дети Мои, вы должны принять покровительство возвышенного духовного учителя — парамахамсы, который достиг духовного совершенства. Служа ему, вы сможете посвятить Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, всю свою веру и любовь. Воспитайте в себе отвращение к чувственным удовольствиям и научитесь терпеливо переносить любые проявления двойственности (такие, как счастье и горе), которые сменяют друг друга подобно временам года. Постарайтесь понять, что все живые существа в этом мире, даже те, кто обитает на высших планетах, находятся в жалком положении. Задавайте разумные вопросы об Абсолютной Истине и неустанно подвергайте себя аскезе, чтобы достичь совершенства в преданном служении. Откажитесь от попыток наслаждаться и целиком посвятите себя служению Господу. Слушайте повествования о Верховной Личности Бога и всегда общайтесь с преданными Господа. Повторяйте то, что услышали о Господе, прославляйте Его и помните о духовном равенстве всех живых существ. Избавьтесь от злобы и зависти, одолейте гнев и скорбь, перестаньте отождествлять себя с телом и домом. Регулярно читайте богооткровенные писания, живите в уединенном месте и с помощью метода йоги полностью подчините себе жизненный воздух, ум и чувства. Укрепляйте свою веру в священные Веды и всегда храните целомудрие. Выполняйте предписанные обязанности, избегайте пустых разговоров, непрестанно думайте о Верховной Личности Бога и получайте знания из верного источника. Так, терпеливо и с воодушевлением идя путем бхакти-йоги, вы сумеете глубоко постичь духовную науку и избавиться от ложного эго.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этих четырех стихах Ришабхадева учит Своих сыновей, как избавиться от ложного эго, или ложного отождествления себя с материальным, обусловленным существованием. Следуя этим наставлениям, можно постепенно освободиться из плена материальной жизни. Перечисленные здесь методы позволяют живому существу навсегда расстаться с материальным телом (лингам вйапохет) и обрести вечную жизнь в своем изначальном, духовном теле.

Прежде всего человек должен принять покровительство истинного духовного учителя. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит: шри-гуру-падашрайах . Чтобы освободиться из материального плена, нужно обратиться к духовному учителю. Тад- виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет. Задавая духовному учителю вопросы и служа ему, ученик начинает духовно развиваться. По мере того как он занимается преданным служением, у него сама собой ослабевает привязанность ко всему, что приносит удовольствие телу: к еде, сну, красивой одежде и т.д. Общение с преданными помогает ученику выполнять все правила духовной жизни. В этой связи особого внимания заслуживает слово мад-дева-сангат . Есть много так называемых религий, основанных на поклонении полубогам, однако здесь ясно сказано, что нужно общаться с теми, кто поклоняется Кришне.

Другое важное слово в этом стихе — двандва-титикша . Пока живое существо находится в материальном мире, оно неизбежно будет испытывать радости и страдания, связанные с материальным телом. Поэтому Кришна советует в «Бхагавад-гите»: тамс титикшасва бхарата . Испытывая преходящие горести и радости материального мира, нужно научиться оставаться невозмутимым. Кроме того, человек должен быть свободным от семейных привязанностей и хранить целомудрие. Того, кто вступает в половые отношения только со своей женой, соблюдая при этом предписания шастр, тоже следует считать брахмачари (хранящим целомудрие). Что касается недозволенных половых отношений, то они идут вразрез с религиозными нормами и препятствуют духовному развитию. Еще здесь стоит обратить внимание на слово виджнана-вираджита . Заниматься духовной практикой нужно осознанно, опираясь на разум и стремясь постичь свою духовную природу. Действуя таким образом, человек сможет освободиться от материального рабства.

Как отмечает в своем комментарии Шри Мадхвачарья, суть этих четырех шлок заключается в том, что человек должен полностью отдавать себя любовному служению Господу и воздерживаться от любых действий, продиктованных стремлением к чувственным удовольствиям. Иными словами, бхакти-йога — это общепризнанный путь к освобождению. Шрила Мадхвачарья приводит цитату из «Адхьятмы»:

атмано 'вихитам карма
варджайитванйа-карманах
камасйа ча паритйаго
нирихетй ахур уттамах

человек должен совершать только те действия, которые несут ему духовное благо; от всех прочих действий нужно отказаться. Тех, кто следует этому принципу, называют свободными от желаний. Разумеется, вообще не иметь желаний живое существо не может, но, если оно желает только того, что приносит ему духовное благо, его называют свободным от желаний.

Духовное знание описывают словом джнана-виджнана-саманвитам . Когда человек в полной мере овладевает гьяной и вигьяной, он достигает совершенства. Гьяна — это понимание того, что Вишну, Верховная Личность Бога, является Верховным Существом. А вигьяной называют действия, которые выводят живое существо на свет из тьмы невежества, окутывающей материальный мир. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.9.31) сказано: джнанам парама-гухйам ме йад виджнана-саманвитам . Знание о Верховном Господе очень возвышенно и сокровенно. Только оно может привести всех живых существ к освобождению. И процесс обретения этого знания называется вигьяной . Та же самая мысль выражена в «Бхагавад- гите» (4.9):

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со 'рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг трансцендентную природу Моего явления и деяний, покинув тело, никогда больше не родится в материальном мире, но вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна».

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я бы сказал, что нам по пути в аспекте "брахмана". Понимание всего того, что соответствует уровню "брахмАна" у нас тождественное. Но вот что касается всего того, что относится к пониманию аспектов "Параматмы" и Бхагавана", то тут у нас нет тождества взглядов с ними.


Брахман Шанкары имеет мало общего с безличным аспектом АИ ведической литературы.

Начать с того, что для него это ЕДИНСТВЕННАЯ реальность.

Для вайшнава Брахман - сияние, исходящее от тела Бхагавана, для Шанкары - Брахман не является сиянием. У него вообще нет никаких воспринимаемых характеристик - нирвишеша.

В книге "Вайшнава виджайа" Бхакти Прагьян Кешева Махарадж убедительно с соответствующими цитатами доказывает, что Брахман Шанкары не что иное, как пустота буддистов.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

имперсонализм и маявада разве одно и тоже? как-то очень сомнительно, что среди маявади есть осознавшие себя души.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> На начальных стадиях, особенно на стадии  гьяна-мишра-бхакти преданный может принять учителя-майавади.


Для любого уровня бхакти майавада неприемлема. 




> У нас имперсональная медитация, к сожалению, прописана,


У "нас" - это у кого? И почему к сожалению? И кем прописана? 

Медитировать на себя, как на неотъемлемую частицу Господа само по себе не является имперсональной медитацией - это называется аханграхопасана. Шрила Джива Госвами упоминает аханграхопасану в Бхакти Сандарбхе среди второстепенных практик бхакти. Там же он подчёркивает, что такую форму медитации практиковал великий преданный Прахлада Махарадж. Эта медитация не имеет ничего общего с майавадой, хотя склонность к гьяна-мишре у практикующих эту ангу может присутствовать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Для любого уровня бхакти майавада неприемлема.


Майавада и осознание безличного Брахмана - вроде не совсем одно и то же...




> Медитировать на себя, как на неотъемлемую частицу Господа само по себе не является имперсональной медитацией - это называется аханграхопасана. Шрила Джива Госвами упоминает аханграхопасану в Бхакти Сандарбхе среди второстепенных практик бхакти. Там же он подчёркивает, что такую форму медитации практиковал великий преданный Прахлада Махарадж. Эта медитация не имеет ничего общего с майавадой, хотя склонность к гьяна-мишре у практикующих эту ангу может присутствовать.


что такое аханграхопасана?

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Майавада и осознание безличного Брахмана - вроде не совсем одно и то же...


Об этом уже говорили.




> что такое аханграхопасана?


Это практика медитации на своё я, как на неотличное от Господа. 

*Отрывок из Бхакти Сандарбхи ануччхеда 216:* 

_Здесь описывается аханграхопасана - форма медитации, в которой индивидуальная душа думает: "Я верховный контролирующий, господин всех энергий". Результатом такой медитации является то, что энергия Господа проявляется в медитирующем.  Примером этого является эпизод из Вишну Пураны, где Прахлада Махараджа медитируя на себя таким способом успешно отвратил атаки змей и другого оружия, использованные против него._


Как правило аханграхопасана практикуется гьяни для осознания безличного аспекта АИ, но может также привести практикующего на Вайкунтху (сарупья, саршти). Как таковая не является ангой бхакти - отвергается в БРС Рупой Госвами в таком качестве, но отмечается, что в начале пути преданного служения может иметь некоторую пользу. (Там речь идёт о гьяне в целом, которая включает аханграхопасану). Упоминается Вишванатхой Чакраварти среди неблагоприятных практик для преданного, вставшего на путь спонтанного преданного служения. 

Можно также взглянуть на тексты и комментарии в ШБ: 2.5.7 6.8.12 

В целом вывод такой, что нам НЕ ПРЕДПИСЫВАЕТСЯ МЕДИТИРОВАТЬ ТАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Про разницу между майавадой и имперсонализмом говорили здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B0%D1%82%D0%B8

Есть знаменитое высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады в БГ по поводу бхакти и безличного осознания: 

12.20 (комм): Безличные представления об Aбсолютной Истине, как сказано в этой главе, помогают человеку только до тех пор, пока он не предался и не посвятил всего себя самоосознанию. Иными словами, *пока у человека нет возможности общаться с чистым преданным Господа*, безличные представления об Aбсолютной Истине могут принести ему некоторое благо. Стремясь к познанию безличного Aбсолюта, человек отказывается от плодов своего труда, занимается медитацией и пытается философски постичь разницу между материей и духом. Все это необходимо до тех пор, пока он не начал общаться с чистым преданным Господа. Однако тем, у кого сразу появляется желание обрести сознание Кришны и заниматься чистым преданным служением, на их счастье, *не нужно проходить через все эти ступени духовного самопознания*. Преданное служение, описанное в шести срединных главах «Бхагавад-гиты», гораздо более соответствует природе живого существа. 

The impersonal conception of the Supreme Absolute Truth, as described in this chapter, is recommended only up to the time one surrenders himself for self-realization. In other words, as long as one does not have the chance to associate with a pure devotee, the impersonal conception may be beneficial. In the impersonal conception of the Absolute Truth one works without fruitive result, meditates and cultivates knowledge to understand spirit and matter. This is necessary as long as one is not in the association of a pure devotee. Fortunately, if one develops directly a desire to engage in Krsna consciousness in pure devotional service, he does not need to undergo step-by-step improvements in spiritual realization. Devotional service, as described in the middle six chapters of Bhagavad-gita, is more congenial.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Прописана Самим Верховным Господом Шри Кришной в "Шри Гопала-Тапани-Упанишаде". 
> *
> "Шри Гопала-Тапани-Упанишада", 2.38*
> "А потому с сознанием "Я - Сам Верховный Господь, который находится выше гуны раджаса" каждый должен медитировать, думая при этом "Я - Сам Шри Гопала". 
> *"Шри Гопала-Тапани-Упанишада", 2.39*
> "Такой человек достигает состояния освобождения. Такой человек достигает положения Брахмана. Такой человек познаёт Брахман".


Я так понял, вы себя причисляете к майавади? Тогда это предписание действительно для вас.





> Это и есть майавада.



Вы ошибаетесь. Майавади может быть аханграхопаситой, так же как и преданным (в своём понимании), но сама по себе ахаграхопасана не является майавадой, равно как и практика бхакти. Это авторитетный ведический процесс самоосознания. Майавада же не является ведической философией.

Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху (ЧЧ 16.169) сказал о философии майавади следующее: майавади-бхашйа шуниле хайа сарва наша: "Любой, кто следует принципам философии майавади безусловно обречён".

Шрила Прабхупада добавляет в одном из комментариев: Такой глупец должен быть исправлен через наказание. ( Such a fool needs to be reformed by punishment.)

Есть другие, не менее жёсткие высказывания Господа Чайтанйи и Шрилы Прабхупады. Например: "даже маха-бхагавата падёт, если будет слушать комментарии Шанкары". 

С тем, что интерпретация шастр в исполнении Шанкары не следует принципам ведической традиции и философии согласны не только все вайшнава-ачарйи, но также и знаменитые академические учёные, например Джордж Тибаут, Дасгупта и многие другие. Это просто так, к слову. :smilies:

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я-то как раз не майавади, но это предписание реально существует и его разбирает Шри Шримад Бхактивинода Тхакур в своих комментариях на "Шри Амная-Сутру" (смотрите мои посты в этой теме выше). Хотя, как я отмечал выше, следовать подобным предписаниям в большинстве случаев не рекомендуется. .


Для начала преданным рекомендуется изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, а не Амнайа сутры. Бхактивинод Тхакур нигде не рекомендовал читать майавадскую литературу или следовать философии майавады. По-моему вы продолжаете путать майаваду и имперсонализм.




> К большому сожалению, она ею является и носит название Адвайта. Адвайта относится к одной из пяти наиболее крупных философских школ Индии.


К чьему сожалению является? К моему или к вашему?  Мы вроде не говорим о школах Индии или России, а о ведической философии. Хорошо, откройте Шримад Бхагаватам 1.1.7 и прочитайте комментарий. Там перечислены шесть *ведических*  школ философии. Подчёркиваю ведических, а не индийских. Они называются астики - признающие Бога и Веды. Есть настики - атеистичные школы, такие как буддисты, джайны, чарваки. Вторых мы вообще не берём в расчёт. Что касается первых, то заметьте, для Веданты там стоит Аштавакра муни. Не Шанкара и даже не Вьяса - автор. Аштавакра представляет имперсональную трактовку Веданты. Есть также много других мудрецов-имперсоналистов *брахмавади*. Шанкара же нигде не фигурирует в авторитетах, кроме как в своей сампрадайе или в винегретообразном современном индуизме.




> Например, если Вам доведётся спорить с каким-нибудь продвинутым представителем Адвайты (последователем Шри Шанкарачарьи), то он Вас засыплет цитатами из Упанишад и Вед, которые будут обосновывать именно истинность майавады.


Я тоже засыплю его цитатами из той же литературы. Это засыпание цитатами продолжалось уже много сотен лет. Моё личное изучение комментариев Шанкары, Рамануджи и Баладевы подтвердило правильность представления Шрилы Прабхупады взглядов на майаваду в его книгах. Если у вас есть какие-то сомнения, цитаты, подтверждающие философию майавады, я готов потратить своё время и поспорить (только при условии что мы не перейдём на эмоции, а будем последовательны в рассуждениях). Единственно, судя по вашим постам, я боюсь, что вы не очень-то знакомы с философией Шанкары из первоисточников, а объяснять её с последующим опровержением у меня не хватит терпения.




> Вся часть Вед, которая называется Гьяна-Канда, по сути, предназначена для майавади.


Вы опять ошибаетесь! Философы майавади бесстыдно искажают ведическую литературу, в т.ч. и так называемую гьяна канду (Упанишады и Веданту). Она никогда не предназначалась для их или для чьих-то иных интерпретаций. Она предназначалась для ищущих Абсолютную Истину мудрецов, а не для изобретателей новых доктрин, мотивированных опровержением буддизма, каковым был Шанкара.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> А для чего тогда Шесть Госвами и в, частности, Седьмой Госвами Шри Шримад Бхактивинода Тхакур написали Свои Книги?



Для изучения! Я же не сказал, что их не надо изучать, наоборот - я "за"! Мои слова: "*Для начала* преданным рекомендуется изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады". Сам Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал прочитать его книги пять раз, прежде чем читать другую литературу. Книги Бхактивиноды Тхакура ОЧЕНЬ сложны для тех, кто не изучил серьёзно философию СК. Например у него есть "Шри Кришна Самхита" - это вообще книга для мадхйама-адхикари. Некоторые высказывания там могут полностью сбить с толку даже знающего преданного.




> "Шри Амная-Сутра" - это произведение Шри Шримад Бхактивиноды Тхакура, которое он составил в 1890 году и которое как раз основано на Упанишадах.


Я читал её. Действительно классная книга! И всё-таки лучше вначале изучить Бхагавад Гиту от корки до корки. А то можно неправильно что-то понять.




> В сущности, у меня изначально не было идеи спорить, поэтому данным постом я своё участие в данной теме заканчиваю.


Харе Кришна! Извините, если что не так!  :vanca calpa:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Среди таких самодостаточных мудрецов главными считаются четверо Кумаров (Санака, Санатана, Санат и Санандана), воплощенные в телах мальчиков-брахманов, бала-санньяси. Вначале они были привязаны к концепции безличного Брахмана, но позже их привлекла сладость Бхагавана в Его трансцендентной сварупе, и они начали поклоняться этому божественному образу, который является формой концентрированного духа. Аскеты, победившие в себе приверженность к мирским удовольствиям и подчинившие свою жизнь правилам истинного отречения (юкта-вайрагья), *но не способные оказаться от идеи безличного освобождения*, находятся в шанта-расе (нейтральных отношениях с Господом)".


 В Шримад-Бхагаватам Кумары представлены, как имерсоналисты, а не как маявади. Кумары привлеклись ароматом листьев Туласи предложенные стопам Господа. До это преображения по игре Господа их не допустили на Вайкунтху.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Бабаджи: «В большинстве своем люди этого мира, обманутые проповедями учителей философии *майявады и других форм имперсонализма*, оставили принципы истинной религии и слепо следуют по неблагоприятному пути, лишенному бхакти".


Это значит, что майавада не равна имперсонализму, это одна из форм имперсонализма.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Очевидно, что майавада произошла из имперсональных трактовок Вед, но она при этом не стала ведической. Может это и форма имперсонализма, но не ведическая, а уродская. Майавади это злой горбатый гном, который прячется в своей вонючей шахте от света Бхагавана. А ведический имперсоналист не прячется от него, он просто пока не понял, что это такое.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Это даже в русской Википедии написано -


Простите Википедия - это имя вашего гуру?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А Вы, кстати, можете подтвердить цитатами разделение на майаваду и имперсонализм?


Похоже, что нет... спасибо, Прабху за хорошие цитаты...

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я привёл цитаты из "Шри Джайва-Дхармы", а Вы заметили лишь ссылку на Википедию!!! Поразительно.


Почему вы решили, что я не заметил цитат из ДД? Вы же сами выделили "*майявады и других форм имперсонализма*".

Вам уже пятнадцатый раз объясняют, что разница есть, есть разные формы имперсонализма. Есть ведический, а есть придуманный. Буддизм - тоже форма имперсонализма, но кто скажет, что нам с ними по пути в осознании безличного Аспекта АИ? Атеизм (по сути не отличающийся от буддизма) - тоже форма имперсонализма. Чарвакизм, Джаинизм и другие измы. Для вас тоже нет разницы между этими терминами?




> Ниже - комментарий Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, в которых эти два термина вообще приравнены друг к другу.


Как уже было сказано в одной из тем форума, Шрила Прабхупада часто использует эти термины как означающие одно и то же, постольку поскольку они действительно  в широком индуизме трактуются как одно. Шрила Прабхупада, понимая, что его неискушённые читатели не смогут увидеть ТЕХНИЧЕСКОЙ разницы между двумя этими терминами, как правило и не влезает в дебри философских различий. Дело в том, что он в свои книгах ОТВЕРГАЕТ, как то так и другое! Объяснять вам техническую разницу я не буду и ссылки искать тоже, т.к. не вижу в этом смысла, можете сами заняться этим на досуге. Медитируйте на себя как на Гопала читайте и дальше Джайва Дхарму, Вкипедию и т.д. если хотите получить кашу в голове - дело ваше!

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Похоже, что нет... спасибо, Прабху за хорошие цитаты...


Есть места, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет разницу. Сейчас сходу не смогу найти, т.к. такое объяснение - редкость. Причины я уже объяснил выше. Как встречусь с такой цитатой - обязательно закину, если для вас так важно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Есть места, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет разницу. Сейчас сходу не смогу найти, т.к. такое объяснение - редкость. Причины я уже объяснил выше. Как встречусь с такой цитатой - обязательно закину, если для вас так важно.


Заранее спасибо... для нас это так важно...  :smilies:

----------


## Садху санга дас

На одном из алтайских фестивалей Бхакти Чайтанйе Свами задали подобный вопрос. Он ответил, что существуют брахмавади и майавади. Брахмавади считают, что Кришна -это Брахман. Майавади считают, что Кришна - это майа. Первые могут стать преданными, как ими стали четыре Кумара, вторые же являются оскорбителями.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Кумары не были маявади, по той простой причине, что эта философия в то время еще не была проявлена Шанкараачарией.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Есть места, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет разницу. Сейчас сходу не смогу найти, т.к. такое объяснение - редкость. Причины я уже объяснил выше. Как встречусь с такой цитатой - обязательно закину, если для вас так важно.


Уж на что я не большой чтец, но знаю, что это различие там существует весьма однозначное. Но в некоторых местах принято за одно и то же, если в контексте темы не требуется их различать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Между брахмавади и маявади разница в том, что брахмавади просто пока не осознали ничего кроме безличного аспекта Абсолютной Истины - Брахмана, а маявади утверждают, что кроме Брахмана и нет ничего, а Бхагаван - это мая. То есть все формы - мая, и даже когда Брахман снисходит в этот мир, он принимает форму , но эта форма - мая. А это уже оскорбительно по отношению к Сваям Бхагавану Шри  Кришне, который является источником всего, в том числе и Брахмана и т.д.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Утренняя прогулка 2 июля 1975 года, Денвер

Харикеша: Шрила Прабхупада, в чём разница между Брахмавади и Майавади?
Шрила Прабхупада: Ты уже об этом спрашивал и мы ответили.
Харикеша: Я спрашивал?
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. "Вади" указывает на тех, кто стреится слиться с сиянием имперсонального Брахмана.
Харикеша: А Майавади, они не достигают такого имперсонального осознания?
Шрила Прабхупада: Майавади остаются глупцами навсегда.
Харикеша: Они никогда не покидают этот материальный уровень.
Шрила Прабхупада: Они не знают. У них нет знания. Авишуддха-буддхайах (ШБ 10.2.32) – всегда нечистые. Иначе почему они думают со’хам «Я – то. Я Бог. Я двигаю солнце, я …» Такие негодяи  всегда находятся в невежестве… Нет здравого смысла, что если я Бог, тогда почему я пал в майу? Они говорят «это моя лила. Я стал собакой». (смеются) Это их философия. Майавада. Они глупцы, муддхи. Майайапахрита гьяна Они описаны в Бхагавад Гите . Майавади значит майайапахрита гьяна: «их знание украдено майей» Глупцы. Можете называть их глупцами, или низшими среди людей, или самыми грешными – как бы вы ни назвали их они подобны этому. Все хорошие качества. Поэтому Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху предостерегал, майавади бзашйа шениле хайа сарва наша. (ЧЧ Майдхйа 6.169): «Если вы слушаете от майавади, тогда ваша духовная жизнь закончена». Это настолько опасно.
Харикеша: У Брахмавади есть какая-то возможность  прогресса? 
Шрила Прабхупада: О, да.


Harikeça: Çréla Prabhupäda, what's the difference between a Brahmavädé and a Mäyävädé?
Prabhupäda: That you already questioned. We answered.
Harikeça: I did?
Prabhupäda: Yes. [break] ...vädé means those who are aspiring to merge into the impersonal Brahman effulgence.
Harikeça: And Mäyävädés, they do not attain that impersonal realization?
Prabhupäda: Mäyävädés remain fools forever.
Harikeça: They never leave this material platform.
Prabhupäda: They do not know. They have no knowledge. Aviçuddha-buddhayaù [SB 10.2.32], always impure. Otherwise how they are thinking, so 'ham: "I am same. I am God. I am moving the sun, I am..." Such rascals, they remain always in ignorance. [break] ...no sense that "If I am the same, then why I have fallen down in this mäyä?" They say, "It is my lélä. I have become dog. So it is my lélä. I have become hog. It is my lélä." (laughs) This is their philosophy. Hare Kåñëa. [break] Mäyäväda. They are fools, müòha. Mäyayäpahåta-jïänä. They are described in the Bhagavad-gétä. Mäyävädé means mäyayäpahåta-jïänä: "Their knowledge has been taken away by mäyä." Fools. Either you call them fool or call them lowest of the mankind or the most sinful, whatever way you can call, they are like that. All good qualifications. Therefore Caitanya Mahäprabhu has warned, mäyävädé-bhäñya çunile haya sarva-näça: [Cc. Madhya 6.169] "If you hear from Mäyävädé, then your spiritual life is finished." It's so dangerous.
Harikeça: The Brahmavädés have some possibility of advancement?
Prabhupäda: Oh, yes.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Западная пишачная шуньявада

----------


## Эдвард

Много слов, мало смысла.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Так нету смысла. Нет вообще ничего...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Так нету смысла. Нет вообще ничего...


формулы тоже не в тему... сумма квадратов или тангенса, график функции корня квадратного...  :mig:  причём тут молнии

----------


## Эдвард

Удивительно, как могут люди так много говорить ни о чем, при этом с такой верой. Чистая платформа ума: все равно о чем, лишь бы звучало складно. И ведь многим понравится...

И есть ведь масса всякой ахинеи, в которой нет никакого практического смысла, но много красивых слов и обещаний...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Мне понравилось, театрально, технологичо, и вообще я ахинею люблю, она понятна с точки зрения банальной эрудиции. Вот так майавада и проникает на запад, она нравится без всякого смысла, одно сверкание, это позволяет людям отречься на время от каждодневных тягот. Христианство легко впитывает майаваду. Охлобыстин священник. Кстати некоторые формулы там неправильные.

----------


## Макс_И

говорить что Бог безличен - это всеравно что говорить что Его .....нет....8((((

----------

